# Spinning Reel Recommendations...



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok, I went to Gander today and they were all sold out so I didn't get to check them out, on their site they say that the biggest one has a lb line capacity of 10 lbs. What do you put on yours? What could I get away w/ for Mono and Braid?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I've been running 15 lb Power Pro on most of mine... works great.


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Is that mono or braid?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Um... Braid. How much line do you think you need on a reel? How far can you cast? Most reels will handle more line than you can ever cast out of them. And I wouldn't be afraid to put 12 lb on any of the spinning reels in the Tourney lineup. Tough little reels... after all they're Pfluegers!


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

trwest said:


> I am looking into buying a couple new spinning reels w/o going broke, my favorite right now is a Pflueger President but want to spend less than $60. I want one to have around a 10lb max and the other able to handle heavier...anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> Anyone use a Pflueger Trion, it seems to be the next step down from the President?
> 
> Or the Bass Pro Shops Pro Quailifier?



shimano sprirex RD4000 $ 59.00 I have 6 of them I like the rear drag and trigger for speed casting.


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds good, thanks for the help. Hopefully they will be back in stock soon. What kind of mono do you recommend, if you use it? I have always gone w/ Stren but am looking into others. Sorry for all the questions, just want to be prepared and still learning


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

trwest said:


> Sounds good, thanks for the help. Hopefully they will be back in stock soon. What kind of mono do you recommend, if you use it? I have always gone w/ Stren but am looking into others. Sorry for all the questions, just want to be prepared and still learning


I have a spool with 6lb green Berkley XL and another with 8lb clear XL so I can easily differentiate between the two. I ran Power pro last year and Berkley Florocarben after hearing all the hype about how good that stuff is but switched back after bad results on both.

I have used these reels on my Steelhead rod for chuck and dunk on the PM for salmon and run 12lb XT before I got purchased a 10 weight fly rod.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, to throw a wrench into your plans... you couldn't GIVE me a spool of Trilene or Stren. I've had terrible luck with both. There are several lines out there that are superior to them both. I prefer the lines from P-line or Gamma... but I don't use mono... either co-polymer line or floro, they don't stretch quite as much as mono, and are stronger when matched up (done my own tests with all these lines) with the same pound mono from Trilene or Stren. I fish against a guy who is a great fisherman, but he breaks off more fish than anyone I know. Trilene XT or XL on all his rods. I honestly can't remember the last time I broke a fish off.

Right now my spinning rigs have either 15 lb Power Pro with a 8 or 10 lb P-line floro leader (finesse), or P-Line CXX in 12 pound.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

Yes I understand and your preference and many others as well and that led me to try both the P Lines and Floro last year with terrible results. The P Line rapped around the tip of my pole and the florocarbin was like a sinking line, both did not work for me but I know it works for others.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Hence the saying.... To Each His Own.  

And yes... all fluorocarbon lines sink.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

What's a spinning reel?


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Shimano Symetres and Saharas are hard to beat! You can still find the discontinued front drag saharas and symetres for around $50-75 and they both include a spare spool.
I've had my Symetres for about 5 years now and have put them through hell! From big river Eyes on the Detroit River to bull Redfish in the Gulf and they have yet to let me down. Shimano just came out new updated reels, so there's a few of the old models out there at a discount.


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

As for the line question...
I use Berkley Iron Silk line on my President. Works great, minimal twisting and strong.


----------

